# Cheap Amazon smoke tube



## 00nothing (Nov 24, 2020)

So ordered this from my nearly empty piggy bank account the other day and just got home to it. $14.99 Canadian !!! Hopefully it works reasonably. Will test run it with pellets tomorrow and make some Dave’s Dust for a comparable  test.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 24, 2020)

Good luck, had a cheap bigger around  tube that I gave my son, use a oval tube now with great results, they are $20 at walmart  most of the time


----------



## old sarge (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't see why it would not work.  Good Luck!


----------



## 00nothing (Nov 24, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Good luck, had a cheap bigger around  tube that I gave my son, use a oval tube now with great results, they are $20 at walmart  most of the time



Canadian Walmart’s don’t have anything that cool, if I like the results I will pony out the additional cash and get myself an amaze-n tube or pan


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2020)

00nothing said:


> Canadian Walmart’s don’t have anything that cool, if I like the results I will pony out the additional cash and get myself an amaze-n tube or pan




Well you might not like it then not buy the amaze-n tube.  The square bottom might not let the air flow right for it to burn right.   I have many amazn tubes and trays.  Love them all.


----------



## 00nothing (Nov 24, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Well you might not like it then not buy the amaze-n tube.  The square bottom might not let the air flow right for it to burn right.   I have many amazn tubes and trays.  Love them all.


My grill (Louisiana grill 900) seems to always have a decent amount of cross flow but I can try and modify something to add in some air maybe a ram on one of the output vents facing down to the smoke tube, and seal all but one of the other vents


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 24, 2020)

As long as it has airflow under it.  Not sitting on a solid surface.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 24, 2020)

Using a pellet tube, oval, square, or my 6 sided knockoff unit in a pellet pooper will have more than enough air to keep it smoking.
Pellet Grills have a fan pushing a lot of air through the cook chamber.  
I mash my pellets so they are less than 1/2" long to give a nice density or the pooper will go through a load in 3-4 hours. 
Give that a try before you make dust.  Not sure the size of your square.  My 6 sided is about 1-1/2" across.

My knockoff smokes just fine in the kettle unless I'm trying to throttle down the charcoal, then it will go out.


----------



## forktender (Nov 25, 2020)

It will work just as well as the name brand  as long as you set it up on the slant. Prop one end up a few inches higher than the other and it will work fine. However, you need to do it whether it's a clamp or as simple as a wood chunk or rock. If it goes out it's most likely moisture in your pellets nuke them for a minutes or two before you use them.


----------

